# Get ready LongIsland... Round 2



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Here we go again. Be safe. Have fun. And payup 


Nassau-Northwestern Suffolk-Southwestern Suffolk- 

... Heavy Snow Warning Remains In Effect Until 6 PM EST Monday... 

A Heavy Snow Warning Remains In Effect Until 6 PM EST Monday. 

Light To Locally Moderate Snow Will Continue Across Nassau And Western Suffolk Counties Late This Evening... Then Widespread Heavier Snow Will Move Into The Area Shortly After Midnight. The Precipitation Will Be Predominately Snow... But Some Sleet Will Likely Mix In From Time To Time Through The Night Near The South Shore. The Heavier Snow Is Expected To Lessen On Monday Morning... But Lighter Snow Is Expected To Continue Through Much Of The Day On Monday. By The Time The Precipitation Tapers Off Monday Evening... Total Snow And Sleet Accumulations Of 5 To 7 Inches Are Expected... With Locally Heavier Amounts Possible. 

As Always... The Exact Track And Intensity Of The Storm Will Have An Impact As To Both The Type Of Precipitation We Have... And How Much Falls Across The Region. Residents Should Continue To Monitor The Latest Forecasts And Statements From The National Weather Service. 

A Heavy Snow Warning Means Severe Winter Weather Conditions Are Expected Or Occurring. Significant Amounts Of Snow Are Forecast That Will Make Travel Dangerous. Only Travel In An Emergency. If You Must... Keep An Extra Flashlight... Food... And Water In Your Vehicle In Case Of An Emergency.


----------



## MRNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

*and they where wrong again*

what else is new they really are morans


----------

